

Stanford professor creates online lab [video] - adamsi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5iHBDpOHMs

======
ScottWhigham
I need more. That seems like Part 4 of 10 or something.

------
ngsandy1618
thats amazing! great invention

